# Social Media Policy



## bupton52 (Nov 3, 2018)

Is it a good idea to have policies in place to determine how Freemasons should act on social media sites? Why or why not?


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 3, 2018)

In my view, yes. I repeatedly see Masons not just being abusive to each other with insult and name calling, but foul language for which they are completely unrepentant, despite having it drawn to their attention that they are acting as a mason when making the comment. 

In some rituals it is explained that we come here to learn to subdue or passions. Some of us need clear rules for we’ve not received proper instruction elsewhere.


----------



## Elexir (Nov 3, 2018)

My GL has published some basic advice for posting online in general. 

The behavior of freemasons online 
is honestly not any worse then non-masons.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 3, 2018)

Elexir said:


> My GL has published some basic advice for posting online in general.
> 
> The behavior of freemasons online
> is honestly not any worse then non-masons.


I agree the behaviour is no different, and that’s the issue I see.


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 4, 2018)

bupton52 said:


> Is it a good idea to have policies in place to determine how Freemasons should act on social media sites? Why or why not?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Mobile


I don't think anyone would object to there being some clear rules to that however, some may feel it's an infringement on their freedom of speech. If they are spewing vitriol, I would venture to say they aren't worth their weight in salt as a Mason. There are ways to have a discussions or even debates without condescending, name calling etc. I see it on here waaaaay more than I expected or care to see.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 4, 2018)

It shouldn’t be necessary but, sadly, it is. I have “friended” Brothers on social sites only to discover a person I’m no longer comfortable associating with.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 4, 2018)

Elexir said:


> My GL has published some basic advice for posting online in general.


Advice? Most certainly. Policies with mandatory compliance? No!


CLewey44 said:


> some may feel it's an infringement on their freedom of speech.


Precisely.


CLewey44 said:


> There are ways to have a discussions or even debates without condescending, name calling etc.


Absolutely.


----------



## David612 (Nov 4, 2018)

Nope- masonry teaches what it teaches and it’s up to masons to use it if they wish.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 4, 2018)

David612 said:


> Nope- masonry teaches what it teaches and it’s up to masons to use it if they wish.


Yet, every ritual with which I’m familiar requires we adhere  to the laws, rules, regulations… of our grand lodge.


----------



## TexasAggieOfc1273 (Nov 5, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> Yet, every ritual with which I’m familiar requires we adhere  to the laws, rules, regulations… of our grand lodge.



I would argue, much as I would about any Legislature trying to pass new laws, that the behavior in question is likely already controlled by an existing statute. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## David612 (Nov 5, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> Yet, every ritual with which I’m familiar requires we adhere  to the laws, rules, regulations… of our grand lodge.


Our organisation is excellent at loosely pontificating on grand generalised philosophy-But once you start trying to enforce specific rules to live by as decided by grand lodge?

Kill me now-

There are plenty of people willing to tell you how to live your life for free, freemasonry doesn’t serve that purpose in my life and I don’t think it intends too, to me it is intellectual gymnastics- forcing you to consider the reason behind why you conform to some rules over others.


----------



## LK600 (Nov 5, 2018)

bupton52 said:


> Is it a good idea to have policies in place to determine how Freemasons should act on social media sites? Why or why not?



I think the rules already exist.  How a Mason should act is fairly spelled out so I see no need for more regulations.  It being social media is irrelevant in that how we should act doesn't changed based on medium.  What probably needs to take place is more consistent enforcement.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 5, 2018)

David612 said:


> Our organisation is excellent at loosely pontificating on grand generalised philosophy-But once you start trying to enforce specific rules to live by as decided by grand lodge?


Yes, we have specific rules and we enforce them. They aren’t terribly onerous.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 5, 2018)

LK600 said:


> I think the rules already exist.  How a Mason should act is fairly spelled out so I see no need for more regulations.  It being social media is irrelevant in that how we should act doesn't changed based on medium.  What probably needs to take place is more consistent enforcement.


Point taken, and I have seen discipline under the “tending to impair the reputation of the fraternity in the world” clause, a  version of which is found in many  constitutions. 

 However,  I fear we have to address the lowest common denominator, and specifically spell out behaviour expectations for some members.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 5, 2018)

TexasAggieOfc1273 said:


> I would argue, much as I would about any Legislature trying to pass new laws, that the behavior in question is likely already controlled by an existing statute.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Point taken. See my post to LK600.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Nov 10, 2018)

If a person has an issue with an edict or rule issued by their Grand Body regarding inappropriate speech then they probably shouldn't have joined. The reason for a policy is that the person who is in the wrong usually doesn't see themselves as doing wrong. Free speech only goes so far in a private organization and the rules are usually put in place to protect the organization from being considered complicit. Even freedom of speech has it's limitations according to the courts.

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## David612 (Nov 10, 2018)

On the other side of things-
Is it not really down to the individual brother to regulate himself, followed by the people who actually know him, like his lodge for example to advise him that perhaps his behaviour isn’t appropriate?
Why do we need the administration of an opt in organisation to tell us how to behave, presumably being an organisation of men, not children.
Aren’t there measures in place to prevent people like this joining the craft?


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 10, 2018)

David612 said:


> On the other side of things-
> Is it not really down to the individual brother to regulate himself, followed by the people who actually know him, like his lodge for example to advise him that perhaps his behaviour isn’t appropriate?
> Why do we need the administration of an opt in organisation to tell us how to behave, presumably being an organisation of men, not children.
> Aren’t there measures in place to prevent people like this joining the craft?




Yes, it is down to the individual to regulate himself, and these are the standards by which he should do so in our organization  and the standards by which the lodge members can tell him his behavior isn’t appropriate and, if necessary, engage in discipline. It is usually the lodge which acts in the first instance in the US (the current issue with a particular GL aside). 

In my experience, these policies have come after inappopriate behavior has occurred.  Consequently, it appears a clear standard is needed. My experience in social media confirms that in my (alleged) mind. 

You indicate it is the  administration of our organization setting the standards.   It is important to consider the process by which this administration has chosen in the US:  by the members. Further, the members can change  these policies.

 No, knowing someone for, say, three months really isn’t a sufficient predictor of their behavior over the next 40 years. We don't administer an MMPI.  We’re jist a bunch of guys doing our best.  And, even though I’ve been dealing with people from across the spectrum professionally for some four decades, I can still be fooled.

We’ve had standards of behavior in one form or another since  1723. Nothing new here.  These are just more specific.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 10, 2018)

Bro. David F. Hill said:


> If a person has an issue with an edict or rule issued by their Grand Body regarding inappropriate speech then they probably shouldn't have joined. The reason for a policy is that the person who is in the wrong usually doesn't see themselves as doing wrong. Free speech only goes so far in a private organization and the rules are usually put in place to protect the organization from being considered complicit. Even freedom of speech has it's limitations according to the courts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


I would divide your response. 

I suspect we all have issues with at least one GL rule. I sure do. 

I would strengthen your second point: free speech doesn’t even apply in the private context.


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 11, 2018)

We should maybe take a page from the military or govt employee handbook. You can get fired where I work for posting certain things online. You can get in trouble if in the military for doing certain things, especially in uniform where it's know you are such. It's certainly a fine line between behavioral freedoms and representing a certain entity (Masonry, military, private company etc). As a commander once told a group of us, you always have a choice to do whatever you want to do but the consequences, good or bad, will still be there.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 11, 2018)

Bro. David F. Hill said:


> The reason for a policy is that the person who is in the wrong usually doesn't see themselves as doing wrong.





Bro. David F. Hill said:


> Even freedom of speech has it's limitations according to the courts.


True.


David612 said:


> Why do we need the administration of an opt in organisation to tell us how to behave, presumably being an organisation of men, not children.[/QUOTE
> I see your point but even mature grownups need a guiding hand sometimes where they ere.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## acjohnson53 (Nov 11, 2018)

I know my mouth is bad, if I have used offensive language I I apologize....


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 11, 2018)

acjohnson53 said:


> I know my mouth is bad, if I have used offensive language I I apologize....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Well, there was that time you called me a big poopie head.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Nov 11, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> Well, there was that time you called me a big poopie head.



No I didn’t ...LOL


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 11, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> Well, there was that time you called me a big poopie head.


That's some harsh words there....tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## coachn (Nov 11, 2018)

bupton52 said:


> Is it a good idea to have policies in place to determine how Freemasons should act on social media sites? Why or why not?


No.  These sites have their own policies and enforcement guidelines.  

BTW - Each GL has already "determined" how its members _should_ _act_.  Their rules, regulations and morality plays dictate what these acted out behaviors should be.

However, I know of not one GL who actually TEACHES its members how to bring about those _supreme acts_.  Until one does, any further "rules and policies" would be analogous to saying we must all fly and never providing wings and instructions to use them.  To rule that we should all fly sounds grand and lofty, however without proper instruction and empowerment to do so, any enforcement of non-flyers is punishing the unschooled.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 11, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> That's some harsh words there....tsk tsk tsk...


I was hurt. Hurt I tell you.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 11, 2018)

acjohnson53 said:


> I know my mouth is bad, if I have used offensive language I I apologize....





Glen Cook said:


> Well, there was that time you called me a big poopie head.





acjohnson53 said:


> No I didn’t ...LOL





CLewey44 said:


> That's some harsh words there....tsk tsk tsk...





Glen Cook said:


> I was hurt. Hurt I tell you.


LOL!!!! You guys........!


----------



## acjohnson53 (Nov 11, 2018)

Is “hecka” a bad word???


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 11, 2018)

acjohnson53 said:


> Is “hecka” a bad word???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


I don't think so but "he*kuva" is.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 12, 2018)

acjohnson53 said:


> No I didn’t ...LOL


Actually, it was me!


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 12, 2018)

Bro. David F. Hill said:


> The reason for a policy is that the person who is in the wrong usually doesn't see themselves as doing wrong.



That's why controlling our own behavior is so problematic.


----------



## Bro. P.W.Wesson PM (Nov 13, 2018)

Being a Mason is a Responsibility held in high regards, we must let our light so shine in righteous Behavior. I often caution Brothers not to argue Masonary, it destroys your morality as Brothers.


----------



## MasonicHermit (Nov 13, 2018)

David612 said:


> Nope- masonry teaches what it teaches and it’s up to masons to use it if they wish.


That sounds more like a dismissal of what masonry is really about (if they aren't using the principles of masonry, what's the point?). I'm not saying that you are doing this in no regard, but as a new member I wonder of the character building of masons who view things in this light.

Nothing should be mandatory but new members look to "experienced" masons for guidance. Should they (the experienced) not be what I aspire to be one day? If so....... Why not better oneself if you are given the tools to do so?

Sent from my LG-M153 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## coachn (Nov 13, 2018)

MasonicHermit said:


> > David612 said: ↑        Nope- masonry teaches what it teaches and it’s up to masons to use it if they wish.
> 
> 
> That sounds more like a dismissal of what masonry is really about (if they aren't using the principles of masonry, what's the point?).


Or merely an acknowledgement that we're supposed to all be big boys and that being big boys, we should not have to have the morality police watching us for infractions. We are to take our own inventory, not the inventory of others. The point is to introduce men to things that can make them better, if and when they should so choice that direction.  Otherwise, you're butting in where angels should fear to tread.


MasonicHermit said:


> I'm not saying that you are doing this in no regard, but as a new member I wonder of the character building of masons who view things in this light.


Any wondering should be focused upon your own morality, not that of others, unless the morality of others is negatively impacting you directly.  When their morality affects you negatively, you have a right to speak up and take suitable action.  Otherwise, you're diverting your focus in directions you have no business traveling.  And before you go quoting our charges, understand those are things that are very specific - it's best to familiarize yourself with those specifics before you make yourself out to be foolish.


MasonicHermit said:


> Nothing should be mandatory but new members look to "experienced" masons for guidance.


Yes, and when they wise up and realize far too many of those "experienced" members ain't got a clue, they finally look to their "good book" for the guidance they should have sought to begin with.


MasonicHermit said:


> Should they (the experienced) not be what I aspire to be one day? If so....... Why not better oneself if you are given the tools to do so?



Yep!  BINGO!


----------



## Bloke (Nov 17, 2018)

I had this the other day from a potential applicant as one of his many questions..

_Q: Can you please explain the ethics of Freemasonry?
A: Freemasonry calls you to be a better man, especially acting with integrity, honour and as a Gentleman, but it is not some sort of moral police and only in extreme cases should Freemasonry formally regulate its members behaviour, such as after breaking the law, like by robbing a bank. If your not breaking the law and being a good person, you're going to be within acceptable behavious as a Freemason, but always remember this; Freemasonry calls you to be a better person, and you cannot be that person when you are doing the wrong thing._

The answer was given during a conversation. I wonder if it is too simplistic... but it needs to be so the discussion does not take 3 hours, or longer...
Thoughts ?


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 18, 2018)

MasonicHermit said:


> That sounds more like a dismissal of what masonry is really about (if they aren't using the principles of masonry, what's the point?). I'm not saying that you are doing this in no regard, but as a new member I wonder of the character building of masons who view things in this light.
> 
> Nothing should be mandatory but new members look to "experienced" masons for guidance. Should they (the experienced) not be what I aspire to be one day? If so....... Why not better oneself if you are given the tools to do so?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using My Freemasonry mobile app


You aren’t yet a new member.  Perhaps wait until you are to tell us what should be mandatory?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 18, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> You aren’t yet a new member. Perhaps wait until you are to tell us what should be mandatory?


What he said!


----------



## hanzosbm (Nov 20, 2018)

In my opinion, it's unnecessary and can only lead to problems.

These things are already covered in the obligation, charges, and other parts of the ritual.  If GL feels he's being unMasonic, then bring him up on charges of such.  
My concern is the minutiae into which GL would likely get into it and/or broad, sweeping generalizations.  

In addition, while I think each brother should conduct himself as a gentleman, I recall something about our obligations pertaining to Freemasonry alone.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 21, 2018)

hanzosbm said:


> My concern is the minutiae into which GL would likely get into it and/or broad, sweeping generalizations.
> 
> In addition, while I think each brother should conduct himself as a gentleman, I recall something about our obligations pertaining to Freemasonry alone.


Agreed.


----------

